# Servals



## ryanr1987

Any one keep or ever kept one? how muhc do they usally cost.


----------



## Nerys

depends on sex, age and seller, they can range from 1200 upwards, a pair could be somewhere from 4000-6000..

we had one on the lists earlier in the year, for about double that. price was set by the seller against our advice (10000+) but they decided to keep him anyway in the end..

if you are thinking of getting one, remember to factor in the cost of getting your DWA license, and also the cost of getting your public liability insurance. there would also be the cost of the large outdoor set up you would need, the substantial amount of food it would need, and other things to think about, such as do you have a vet who will work with the animal and so on.

hth

Nerys


----------



## gazz

ryanr1987 said:


> Any one keep or ever kept one? how muhc do they usally cost.


Not sure how much they cost in the uk but there is the savannah cat these are the result of a cross of serval cat X Domestic cat = savannah cat.F1's look the most like servals but You will need DWA for F1's.I beleave all above don't need DWA.They are BIG for a pet cat.








F1 savannah.










Or there is the Ashera cat these are the result of Bengal cat X Savannah cat = Ashera cat.So they have the blood of the Asian leopard cat & the serval & the domestic cat.Again F1's you will need a DWA.There also big cats.


----------



## ryanr1987

I do like them savs! someone was selling savannah cat f6 what would the size different be to an f1?


----------



## gazz

ryanr1987 said:


> I do like them savs! someone was selling savannah cat f6 what would the size different be to an f1?


Id say a F6 would be about the sze of a scottish wildcat so a tad bigger that a standed domesic cat.

The lighter bigger one is a F2 sav.The smaller darker a F6 sav.Both i beleave adult.









In the picture below the smaller F5 sav is a year old.And the bigger F1 sav is just 8 months both are female.


----------



## ryanr1987

thanks allot for that! i'm going to look into them abit more and hopefully get one. they seem abit more managable than a serval.


----------



## gazz

ryanr1987 said:


> thanks allot for that! i'm going to look into them abit more and hopefully get one. they seem abit more managable than a serval.


Just to show you that F5 sav is a good size and you won't need a DWA click link.Last picture in the link f5 sav sitting with a child.
limo


----------



## ryanr1987

I like the size on the f5! is it f1 and f2 that will need a dwa?

thanks again 

ryan


----------

